# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی

## Reza j

سلام دوستان
در مورد رشته ی کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی چند سوال داشتم.
1- این رشته اصلا چی هست؟؟؟؟ میشه توضیح بدید در موردش؟؟؟
2- پذیرش آن با آزمون هست یا بر اساس سوابق؟؟؟
3- کدام دانشگاه این رشته را می گیره؟؟؟؟
4- دانشگاه آزاد هم این رشته را داره؟؟؟
هرکی اطلاع داره خاهشا جواب بده 

از همه عزیزان که جواب بدن کمال تشکر را دارم. :22:  :Y (592):

----------


## magicboy

جل الخالق
کتاب داری هم رشته شده؟ کتابداری رو هم تو دانشگاه یاد میدن؟؟
بزار تو قفسه دیگه  : ))))
جدا از شوخی رشته ی خوبی نیست و بازار خوبی نداره

----------


## Reza j

> جل الخالق
> کتاب داری هم رشته شده؟ کتابداری رو هم تو دانشگاه یاد میدن؟؟
> بزار تو قفسه دیگه  : ))))
> جدا از شوخی رشته ی خوبی نیست و بازار خوبی نداره


سوال من اصلا در مورد بازار کارش نبود
میخام بدونم اصلا این رشته چیه؟؟؟ و دیگر سوالایی که کردم!
همین که شما بهش میخندی کلی درس تخصصی و سنگین داره

----------


## Reza j

دوستان یعنی هیشگی اینجا از این رشته اطلاعی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

